# I really embarrassed myself today



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

When I took my daughter to gymnastics today there was this guy with a book. I can't pass a book without trying to read the title, I just can't. He bent over to talk to his child and he had the book kind of behind his back but he was holding it face down  so I bent way over to see the author/title (Clive Cussler/Medusa). When I stood back up I noticed his wife glaring at me! I swear I was checking out the BOOK. I couldn't think of anything to say so I just walked away embarrassed. I told DH later that if he had just went with us he could have stopped me. He said, "Keep you away from a book? Yeah, right." 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ROTFL!  

Oh, that is soooo something I would do!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If I read your post correctly, it sounds like the wife is easily provoked to jealousy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Was it a nice looking book?


Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

This thread is cracking me up! It sounds like something that I would do also.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

meljackson said:


> When I took my daughter to gymnastics today there was this guy with a book. I can't pass a book without trying to read the title, I just can't. He bent over to talk to his child and he had the book kind of behind his back but he was holding it face down  so I bent way over to see the author/title (Clive Cussler/Medusa). When I stood back up I noticed his wife glaring at me! I swear I was checking out the BOOK. I couldn't think of anything to say so I just walked away embarrassed. I told DH later that if he had just went with us he could have stopped me. He said, "Keep you away from a book? Yeah, right."
> 
> Melissa


You should put this on fmylife.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Was it a nice looking book?
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


OK, you're making me LOL all over again! Hysterical!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Well who can resist a good "book" ?? lol


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

very funny story.  i guess it could have been worse if the book happended to be a favorite of yours and you spontaneously screamed and grabbed for it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Soooo funny thanks for sharing this great story.  Made my day.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it is a natural thing to do for anyone that loves to read. This is something I would do.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm surprised. 

Women are usually so much better at lightning-fast, subtle looks at an attractive 'book'.  It's usually us guys that get glared at.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It depends on how good the "book" is on how subtle we can be. 
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

At least you didn't get caught on camera, lol.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh. The story made me giggle but the Obama picture made me LOL. 

Are these people you'll see again at gymnastics?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's too funny.  They showed the video this morning, and on the video, Obama looks more like he's looking at the steps, he turns to help the woman in the black and white skirt down the steps. (He may have been looking, too, I'm just sayin')  But the French President is clearly ogling--he turns to look around Obama! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

That is funny. Sounds like somebody is jealous.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Forster said:


> At least you didn't get caught on camera, lol.


Foster: I love the picture. It is so funny.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They showed the video this morning, and on the video, Obama looks more like he's looking at the steps


It does look like he's looking more down that at the woman, but it's still a funny picture.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's hysterical!  It was in the Washington Post this morning and made me LOL.  The video is even funnier as you can see Sarkozy bending around Obama to get a better look.

Betsy


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

For those who haven't seen the video you can see it here:

http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/2009/07/when-in-rome.html

He _might_ be able to convince Michelle that he wasn't caught on tape checking her out.

Sarkozy on the other hand... lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Forster for finding the video!  Yes, a Frenchman makes no excuses.

Melissa, maybe you could pretend to be French!

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks Forster for finding the video! Yes, a Frenchman makes no excuses.
> 
> Melissa, maybe you could pretend to be French!
> 
> Betsy


Moi'?

That video and picture is hilarious!

Melissa

edited to add: Kimmy, I hadn't seen them before but the place is so crowded. I usually just find a quiet corner and read the whole time. I don't notice people around me. Unless they have books, that is.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know this reminds me.......
One of my pet peeves(?) is that people have t-shirts that have sayings on them.
In the front.
In strategic places.
Females.

Now I am a seriously curious person.
And I HAVE to know what the t-shirts say.
But sometimes you have to stare in order to read the whole thing.
On the front.
In strategic places.
Females.

I find that I get by with it all the time now because people look at me and consider me harmless.  And you know what - I have been known to explain that I am reading the words without any trace of embarassment.  Cause that is what I am doing.
Ya know?
On the front.
In strategic places.
Females.

Just sayin......


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

meljackson said:


> edited to add: Kimmy, I hadn't seen them before but the place is so crowded. I usually just find a quiet corner and read the whole time. I don't notice people around me. Unless they have books, that is.


That's good. Find a nice corner and hide. I was afraid the next time you went, you would have to face the angry wife. 

lol @ Forster


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The key to surreptitious observation is to to make it look like you're staring just off into space.  Key to this is that when someone waves their hand in front of your eyes to test you. . . you don't respond right away, but give it a couple of seconds and then shake your head and be really obvious about how you're now focusing on them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann is apparently an expert at looking at "books."

Betsy


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann is apparently an expert at looking at "books."
> 
> Betsy


It does seem that she's had some experience looking at..um..books. Yeah. Books.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

melissa and everyone who has replied to this thread - Thanks!

This thread brightened my day, I needed a smile and a laugh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann is apparently an expert at looking at "books."
> 
> Betsy





KimmyA said:


> It does seem that she's had some experience looking at..um..books. Yeah. Books.


Well. . . . .I did grow up with 4 brothers. . . .I had to develop some skills to figure out what they were planning. They liked to keep things from me. . . just because. Something about 'girl cooties'? Plus, if you could convincingly pretend to be sleeping, you didn't have to move from the seat you were currently in on long car rides. I was very convincing.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

lol @ Ann. I've tried to "pretend to sleep" myself. The kids don't go for it though. Real sleep or pretend sleep, they don't care. They'll wake up mommy either way.



kim said:


> melissa and everyone who has replied to this thread - Thanks!
> 
> This thread brightened my day, I needed a smile and a laugh.


I just received a frustrating phone call so it's helped me smile a little too.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> I just received a frustrating phone call so it's helped me smile a little too.


I hope your day gets better Kimmy


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> For those who haven't seen the video you can see it here:
> 
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/2009/07/when-in-rome.html
> 
> ...


First, if you look at the entire video it looks more like Obama is looking at the steps so he can help the woman beside him.

Second, So What! American society is so uptight that we make a big deal of something like this.

Now here's an embarrassing moment for you. Years ago I was in the hospital for a long period of time. I was in Physical Therapy being helped by a nice young nurse. She looked at me and said "you might want to put that away" and then looked down. I looked down and there, sticking out of my pajama bottoms was..... well, you get the picture.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

kim said:


> I hope your day gets better Kimmy


Thank you. I'm trying to get something done that's so far taken two weeks. When I posted yesterday, I had just got off the phone with someone who let paperwork sit on her desk for three days because she didn't know who it belonged to. Never mind that I called her three days prior and told her to expect it and what to do with it. Very frustrating. It was nice to come here and have a laugh. 

I hope your day went well.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

tecwritr said:


> Second, So What! American society is so uptight that we make a big deal of something like this.


I think he did indeed check her bottom out. He is human. Does it matter - not in the least - just a good funny picture. The only one who should care is his wife and I don't think she would care at all.

An American


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You want a good butt, check this one out.

http://www.thestranger.com/savage/peacebutt

Warning, warning, warning! Adult mature bare butt! NSFW!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

ahahahaha


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Leslie!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

It is like the spoiler thingies...I can't help but(t) look!!



Edited to add: I should have looked up NSFW _before_ clicking on the link!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

but at least it was a "peacebutt" 

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Leslie, You really are tooooo much!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I should have looked at who posted before I clicked. I would have known something was up had I but(t) noticed Leslie's name.

Melissa


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

made me look made me look made me look


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That was definitely a good butt.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> That was definitely a good butt.


No complaints from here.


----------

